# Cycling Scene - St. Gallen, East Switzerland, Switzerland as a Whole...



## BermudaBrown (May 28, 2012)

Hello,

Looking at this area as a potential (still potential at this point) job offer has come up.

Can anybody fill me in on the cycling scene for locals there? I'm pretty much uni-lingual (English, with some awful French)... will I be able to find good rides, race, or even find my group at the start line?

What are the trails like?

Road riding?

Is there good junior development available?

Thanks in advance and pardon my ignorance!


----------



## superfetch (Aug 10, 2010)

hello bermudabrow, st.gallen is pretty good for biking. starting directly in the town you can go for several loops from 1h to 3h riding with nice climbs and single trails. with a 40min car-ride you reach several spots in the reinthal-area, liechtenstein or austria (vorarlberg) with great mountain-trails up to 2000m above sea. with a 60min car-ride you reach chur, from where you can start for epic rides up to 2500m above sea into the ski ressorts of lenzerheide, arosa or laax. for road biking the region around st. gallen in direction of appenzell and reinthal is very versatile; in addition you might want to start in reinthal and ride some challenging alpine passes in vorarlberg.

cheers


----------

